# Tips for a complete beginner???



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

So I've been given a Canon 300d with the standard and tele lens as my first camera. I'm totally new to pictures with a DSLR as I'm usually just a point and shoot guy but it's something I really wanna get into. So what I'm looking for is a quick how to or idiots guide. I'll be using it primarily for taking pictures of the car and would love to know how to get the very best pictures from the camera? Any help or advice welcome!

Cheers

Matty


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi there,

The user guide is a pretty good overview of what the main dial switch does on the top, which is a good place to start.

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Cons...x?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-743130&page=1&type=download

The next thing then is to google the basics of Exposure - this will help to get better shots in low light and at night - which works great for cars - will need a tripod though for a lot of this type of stuff.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

SBM said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The user guide is a pretty good overview of what the main dial switch does on the top, which is a good place to start.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben, appreciate it.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've heard this is a decent guide.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I used to have a 350D. (I have a 500D now) Basically the same just bigger MB pixel on the shots. I took this shot of my TT using a 30 sec exposure and a tripod. So no photoshop! this is the shot on the card...

So taking shots can be a lot of fun...
This one - all the light flashes on the body work are individually manually triggered using a wireless flash unit. Again a 30 sec exposure the camera on a tripod and me running round like a loon with the flash!


Theres so much to be done with light - Thats the key thing to get into your head, once you have the shot in frame or mind you need to think in terms of light. its what the camera does basically...



Light and exposure will become your new friends 

Enjoy
Ben


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

SBM said:


> I used to have a 350D. (I have a 500D now) Basically the same just bigger MB pixel on the shots. I took this shot of my TT using a 30 sec exposure and a tripod. So no photoshop! this is the shot on the card...
> 
> So taking shots can be a lot of fun...
> This one - all the light flashes on the body work are individually manually triggered using a wireless flash unit. Again a 30 sec exposure the camera on a tripod and me running round like a loon with the flash!
> ...


Thanks Ben, lots of inspiration there!! Great pictures!!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would say get out there and practice and you will soon want to get a newer camera or lenses 

P.s you have a load of yellow light there, I made that mistake a few times when I started with night photography, shoot in raw and edit in light room!


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Get an understanding of how aperture, shutter speed and ISO work together to give the exposure and how altering one can have an effect on the others.
If you have the manual, always carry it with you to start with and refer to it if you're struggling - it'll help you get the most out of the camera.
Spend the time to get your head around f-stops, what the numbers mean (inversely proportional as they're fractions, so the smaller the number the bigger the aperture) and how it can affect the image.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Take a look at this website http://www.photographycourses.biz

Lots of easy to understand videos and Mike Browne is'nt to techy


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

SBM said:


> I used to have a 350D. (I have a 500D now) Basically the same just bigger MB pixel on the shots. I took this shot of my TT using a 30 sec exposure and a tripod. So no photoshop! this is the shot on the card...
> 
> 
> Ben


So how do you get that sort of shot??


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

ferted said:


> So how do you get that sort of shot??


He dropped the hood while the camera had it's shutter open.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Conventional way of doing it, in a nutshell is: 

Mount the camera on a tripod. 
Take a shot with the bonnet down. 
Take another shot with the bonnet up (without moving the camera).
Layer both images on top of each other in photoshop/alternative programme. (Bonnet up on the bottom, bonnet down on the top)
Then "rub out" the bonnet, which will erase it from the top layer and make the bottom layer (engine bay) show through.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shoot every day, try a 365, understand depth of field, aperture and shutter and what they do to a shot.

The most important thing though is to shoot, shoot and shoot some more.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Place something on a table, mount your camera on a tripod and point it at your subject. Experiment with exposure, aperture and ISO to see wha the effect each one hasd on your shot. Watch plenty you tube tuts and read as much as you can from other photographers blogs. Follow photographers whose work you like on flickr, instagram etc. Dont be afriad to ask how they did it.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Sheep said:


> He dropped the hood while the camera had it's shutter open.


Sorry but been away for a bit!!!

On my shot I set the camera up on a tripod. It was taken at night so fairly dark except for street lights.

Set the camera on a 30 second exposure, had the bonnet open and clicked the shutter button.... after 15 secs I nipped in and shut the bonnet... 15 secs later the shutter shut..

and voila..


----------

